# Please ID these plants



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Last night I got two new plants, one I'm 100% sure it's a _Hygrophila_...but as to the specific species I have no idea. I think it is willow leaf, but it looks like emersed growth...I looked it up and it always comes down to _salicifolia_, _angustifolia_, and _guianensis_...I'm pretty sure one of these is a variety rather than an individual species. 
The other plant was being sold as anacharis, the "fish guy" and I didn't think it was the typical _Egeria_/ _Elodea_ you see all over. It has a very healthy yellow/ golden color...not as in dying, but as its natural color...it has three leaves per node, 3/4" long and 1/8" across. It's very flowy I'm thinking _Elodea_ because of the 3 leaves but I don't know the species. The 50 or so bunches of this plant they had looked stunning with the yellow color and graceful movement of the leaves.

Thanks.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I would guess Hygrophila salicifolia probably. Guianensis is more wilty looking so that's out for sure. that angustifolia looks to me to be more of a reddish colored stem, but that can be variable.

Anacharis sp. ? I have no idea. It looks better than the dark green stuff probably because it was under good lighting conditions which are not typical for most fish stores. May also be another species? Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm thinking that maybe the hygro might be easier to identify once it acclimates and puts out submersed growth...the problem is that I don't know if it is emersed or not since it has roots but the leaves are very rigid typical of emersed foliage but then "willow leaf" hygro is known for its woody tissue. Salicifolia was actually my first guess last night...so it might end up being that.

Yeah, that's true...I have egeria densa and even this plant seems to look different in different conditions...dark green bushy growth, light green and skinny, etc.

I looked it up and the closest I can come up with is _Elodea nuttallii_.


----------

